# Is this a personal alarm?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We bought an apartment recently. It was owned by an elderly lady who went into care. The photo shows some kind of alarm that was by her bed. The wiring goes to the bedroom door then down under the wooden floor. 

I don't really want to raise the floor as I'm sure they'll not go back so neatly, but am I ok just to chop the wire? 

Any idea what would/should be at the other end? 

Thanks for any info.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Image apparently didn't post. Will try again. Site looking completely different from when I last visited. 

I go to Attach image > too large, resize? >yes >uploading >Error..... 

Have to give up on that for the moment. Will try again on computer (not phone) later. Girl!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I would imagine that it was linked to a phone, but it could well just be a panic alarm

Has the flat got an alarm??

Although difficult to know without a picture

Is there no makers name??

Although phone linked alarms are usually pendants or bracelets 

Aldra


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Have you tried an enquiry to your local authority or Age Concern.
It might have been provided as part of some support service to the lady. 
.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

No name on it I'm afraid.


The photo shows it sitting on a wooden cabinet. It's quite deep - about 3" - and pretty heavy. It also has one of those large, heavy 13-amp plugs attached.


There is an alarm in the house but I've not figured it out. 


I think I've attached the pic properly....


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi JWW

I think it is a a smoke, fire or heat alarm for a deaf person.

I am guessing that the wires go to the heat sensor or to the smoke sensor.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think Mike is right

Aldra


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

It is a smoke / fire alarm for a deaf person.
Strobe light flashes when alarm sounds.
The wire will lead to a smoke alarm or to a power supply depending on the type of wire.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks all - I shall see if there's any way I can just store it for the day when we might need it ourselves!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Perhaps you can convert it & use it as a "gassing" alarm - doubtless it'll work perfectly :wink2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> Perhaps you can convert it & use it as a "gassing" alarm - doubtless it'll work perfectly :wink2:


Oooh, I shall feel much safer going away now!!


----------

